# Picture Perfect



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Yesterday Ray Huntzicker and guest along with the camera man were back in Hopedale for some more Speckled Trout and Redfish action for an upcoming episode on HUNTZICKER OUTDOORS TV. Man the winds were calm for the first time in along time we headed outside to see what was up. Not much tide so things started slowly but heated up fast. Got into the trout under birds caching 2 at a time fish all over the boat lot?s of fun but we wanted to get some big Specks on film. Found some nice trout up 4 lbs hitting live croakers and plastic under corks in about 2ft of water. The bite was a little slow but the quality was there. Hit a few more birds for fun on the way to the marsh to look for redfish. Dead shrimp under corks on the points and it did not take long and the drags were screaming. A few popped lines and a bunch of reds in the box with the cameras full of great footage and we called it a day. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">50 Speckled Trout<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">10 Redfish<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com <SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1"> <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="mso-tab-count: 1">


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

That wass a right nice mess of fish!


----------

